# Taurus Ultra Force Multi Gym



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/taurus-ultra-force-multi-gym#

Anyone used one.?

Im not expecting to get gains from this, just maintain. Or maybe a combination of body weight (pistol squats, archer press-ups and wg pull ups) to breakdown then this to finish.


----------



## bartosz.krzysztof (7 mo ago)

Spieren said:


> https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/taurus-ultra-force-multi-gym


Hi. Yes I have that for 2 years now. Everything was fine and I really like that multi gym, but few weeks ago one hydraulic rod start leaking and now I have to wait up to 6 months for replacement.
I start to think probably is better to invest in more traditional gym equipment.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

But that was touted as a ‘feature’…
_“In addition, both sides of the multi-gym can be set independently, a feature that is mostly offered by professional gym equipment.”_


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

bartosz.krzysztof said:


> Hi. Yes I have that for 2 years now. Everything was fine and I really like that multi gym, but few weeks ago one hydraulic rod start leaking and now I have to wait up to 6 months for replacement.
> I start to think probably is better to invest in more traditional gym equipment.


Hydraulics..? I though it was a glorified bullworker. I ended up getting a power rack, bar, bench and plates in the end. It’s now rotting away in my garage 😆


----------



## bartosz.krzysztof (7 mo ago)

I think so it is hydraulic. 
This is answer to my replacement claim:
"....I have reviewed your fault have have concluded you will need two new hydrolic rods this is to keep the sides even, I will have them sent to you....."
The guy wrote "hydrolic" so I think is typo.


----------

